# Old Yeller anyone? - the dog food



## momtoanangel74 (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone else having problems with Old Yeller? As I am sure most of you have read our oldest Doberman died almost a week ago after she was in complete renal failure. She was eating Old Yeller and canned Pet Pride. I have heard from a few others in the same situation with Old Yeller, but I would like to hear from everyone who used it.

I am trying to contact the FDA, still haven't received a call back as of yet. I will keep calling till I get through. I have the blood results back from the lab, which shows renal failure. 

The Old Yeller food will never make it to the recall list if people don't speak up and report it.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Old Yeller anyone?*

I am sooo sooo sorry you and your pet are going through this. I think you had written a thread a few weeks ago. I think you said (or someone did) that Ole Yeller is a Disney brand. Is it a dry kibble or wet food?


----------



## momtoanangel74 (Apr 5, 2007)

The Old Yeller is marketed to say Disney makes it, but the distributor won't tell me who manufacturered it. It is a sole proprietor which means their info will be kept private and only the distributor will be known.

The OY is a dry kibble. We are not throwing out any of the food, we are going to keep it until we get a hold of the FDA. I want to give them some for testing if needed.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

From what I understand there was no dry food recalled by the FDS-for the exception of one Hill's prescription m/d diet for cats. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## momtoanangel74 (Apr 5, 2007)

Actually one week ago yesterday a lot of dry dog foods were added to the recall list because of a chemical found in plastic had tainted the wheat gluten. And then more were added because of salmonella in foods. But the dry foods were added a week ago, check cnn.com for information on it. I have been hearing from a lot of people in Michigan who are effected by this. Michigan and one other state have the highest death tolls right now from both canned and dry foods.

http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSN3134587120070331?feedType=RSS

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/03/30/pet.food.recall.ap/index.html?eref=rss_us

http://www.cnn.com/petfoodrecall

http://www.ktvu.com/family/11469554/detail.html

http://www.abcnews.go.com/GMA/Health/story?id=2997700&page=1&GMA=true

http://www.wkrn.com/nashville/news/pet-food-recall-may-extend-to-dry-food/86135.htm

These are just a few of the headlines- the FDA is horrible about taking reports and putting information out. More and more people are going to continue to loose their pets until these companies do a recall. The FDA isn't doing enough to stop this, and they are not doing enough to get the information out there.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

momtoanangel74 said:


> Actually one week ago yesterday a lot of dry dog foods were added to the recall list because of a chemical found in plastic had tainted the wheat gluten. And then more were added because of salmonella in foods. But the dry foods were added a week ago, check cnn.com for information on it. I have been hearing from a lot of people in Michigan who are effected by this. Michigan and one other state have the highest death tolls right now from both canned and dry foods.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSN3134587120070331?feedType=RSS
> 
> ...


----------



## HGM (Dec 24, 2010)

I have been using it for over a year, and Lost my number one ******* a couple months ago, didn't or couldn't figure out what happen to him, never been sick in his life, 8 years old, I have been raising Coonhounds for over 20 years, the only one that died and I couldn't figure out what was wrong with him. Now I know it had to have been the Old Yeller Dog Food. I just took 10 empty bags to Kroger and they refunded my money. But now the question is? What about My Dog?????? He was the best pleasure hunting dog I ever owned....???


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Wasn't it just recalled, along with Kroger's Pet Pride brand? I think my boyfriend just told me that the other day. Didn't think too much about it as I don't feed my dogs either of those brands.


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, there was an article on a few different websites like cnn and yahoo that had something a few days ago dealing with a Krogers brand pet food recall. Maybe I should have linked it, I guess I figured most people read the news online daily.



> The recall involves certain bags of Pet Pride Cat Food, Pet Pride Kitten Food, Old Yeller Chunk Dog Food, Kroger Value Cat Food and Kroger Value Chunk Food, the company said Saturday


http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/12/19/pet.food.recall/index.html



HGM, I'm sorry for your loss. You should attempt to make contact with the store manager to see if they will do anything about your loss. I don't think they will, but making contact would be a start.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Wasn't it just recalled, along with Kroger's Pet Pride brand? I think my boyfriend just told me that the other day. Didn't think too much about it as I don't feed my dogs either of those brands.


+2

Kroger Recalls Pet Foods 

Kroger recalls Pet Pride, Old Yeller, Value Chunk pet foods for aflatoxin


----------



## HGM (Dec 24, 2010)

HGM said:


> I have been using it for over a year, and Lost my number one ******* about 5 or 6 weeks ago, didn't or couldn't figure out what happen to him, never been sick in his life, 8 years old, I have been raising Coonhounds for over 20 years, the only one that died and I couldn't figure out what was wrong with him. Now I know it had to have been the Old Yeller Dog Food. I just took 10 empty bags to Kroger and they refunded my money. But now the question is? What about My Dog?????? He was the best pleasure hunting dog I ever owned....???


----------



## redhed787 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am new to these forums, but was directed here after reading up on the recall for the dog food Old Yeller Chunk Dog Food...

I had a beautiful and beloved puppy named Koga that passed away last year unexpectedly. He had been very healthy prior to his death, then suddenly developed extreme symptoms and died a horrible death on Thanksgiving Day 2009..

The only thing I ever fed him, unfortunately, was this dog food.. practically his whole life (since he was able to eat dry dog food, anyway..)

He was only about 6-7 months old.. I had developed such a strong bond with him and his sister as my boyfriend and I had helped to rescue his litter from a neglectful owner and raised them since they were tiny babies (we even bottle fed them..) His symptoms went from a little vomiting to loss of balance, inability to whine or make vocal noises, drooling, loss of muscle control, dilated pupils, swollen abdomen, loss of bowel control, twitching/spasms of the ears and mouth, white gums, and many, many more in such a short amount of time.. Within 24 short hours, he was put down after much pain and suffering..

My boyfriend and I didn't have a lot of money to run diagnostic tests, but we were able to pinch and pull $300 to run blood tests at an emergency vet before he died in which they told us he had a very high white blood cell count, as if his body was fighting off a pathogen of some sort, and had severe liver damage and ultimately liver failure.. he also had neurological damage.. We were told to put him out of his misery because even if we found a way to pay the $1,000+ to try to run further diagnostics and slow the liver failure, his chances of survival were extremely slim and would probably still die... So he was euthanized.. After scraping what we could to find out his chances of survival, the vet told us it would be an additional fee to properly rid of his body, which we couldn't even afford.. but they were nice enough to waive it for just $10.. it was such a heart wrenching experience, I couldn't even make it to work the next day due to excessive grieving..

Today I read the article in my local newspaper about the recall of this food we had fed him and his sister all their lives. We purchased it from the local Kroger here.. I then read the toxin found in this food is Aflatoxin, a fungal carcinogen, which causes acute liver failure and many of the symptoms my dog had right before his death...

It pains me so much that I fed my dogs this food to save a little money and may have been unintentionally poisoning them, resulting in the loss of my beloved Koga  I can't stop crying about this... I can't believe these kind of horrendous acts are still allowed in our country... It just breaks me down so much.

I will be taking Koga's surviving sister to the vet ASAP to test for any liver damage, etc. because apparently just because she has survived after eating this poison, it doesn't mean she won't develop severe symptoms down the road... I don't know what I would do if I lost her too.... :'(


Here are some pictures:










































































This one was shortly before he died..














Please, anyone who reads this, if you love your pets, it's worth the extra money to ensure they are healthy and fed well. Taking the cheaper route can lead to devastating consequences, as in my case.. and if you cannot afford it, as hard as it may be to give up your beloved pet to a home that can care for it, taking this path is much less painful than watching them suffer and die right before your eyes, with no ability to save them.....

God Bless,
Amber


----------



## puritansoul (Jun 4, 2011)

I used to feed my dogs Old Yeller brand dry food. One day, while "mucking" the back yard, I noticed termites in their feces. That's right--TERMITES. Not long after, my 12 year old German Shepard developed hemorrhagic gastroenteritis and had to be put down. What made it even worse was that I was going thru a divorce at the time--and my former stepdaughter never got a chance to say "goodbye" to the dog she'd known and loved all her life. My other dogs also developed less-serious stomach ailments, and only recovered after I changed to plain Purina Dog Chow. 

PLEASE discourage anyone you know from feeding their dogs Old Yeller food. The extra $5 or so per bag you'll spend on quality dog food is immeasurable when compared to your dog's life.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know this thread is old, but every time someone drags it up I think of this subject--

Do people REALLY expect their dogs to live long healthy lives on store brand food? I guess I've never seen it that way. . .the people I know who feed their pets store brand don't really care if the pets live or die. They just buy whatever's cheapest so they don't get arrested for not feeding their pets at all. I do feel sorry for the people who did care about their pets but I still don't see how anyone can think that store brand food is even halfway decent. They can't even blame slick marketing (like with Beneful)--the extent of store brand's marketing seems to be "look, this food is really cheap and your pet won't starve". They don't make any claims to be the best, just the cheapest.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Willowy said:


> I know this thread is old, but every time someone drags it up I think of this subject--
> 
> Do people REALLY expect their dogs to live long healthy lives on store brand food? I guess I've never seen it that way. . .the people I know who feed their pets store brand don't really care if the pets live or die. They just buy whatever's cheapest so they don't get arrested for not feeding their pets at all. I do feel sorry for the people who did care about their pets but I still don't see how anyone can think that store brand food is even halfway decent. They can't even blame slick marketing (like with Beneful)--the extent of store brand's marketing seems to be "look, this food is really cheap and your pet won't starve". They don't make any claims to be the best, just the cheapest.


I see your point. But you are assuming people think this way, or know there actually is a difference in quality of food. When I was growing up, Purina was the end-all-be-all, and that's what we fed. These days, I wouldn't feed Purina to a rat!

The problem is, so many people think that if a food is AAFCO certified, it's good. They don't realize there is a difference in quality, and that AAFCO certification means nothing. And that the better quality the food, the better the results.

The problem is education, just like so many other things in life. There is a sore lack of education, and vets, who _should_ be able to advise their clients are poorly educated in nutrition, as well. So even asking the average vet is useless.

For more info on how to properly feed your dog, see this link: http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?p=359&more=1 There are more links out there, but this is the best one I have bookmarked!


----------



## puritansoul (Jun 4, 2011)

I've always had better luck with Purina foods than with any of those "special diet" foods on the market. Maybe I've just been lucky...but an average lifespan of 15+ years tends to say something. I will say, however, that I watch my dogs VERY closely...much moreso than I used to...for any signs of digestive issues.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

puritansoul said:


> I've always had better luck with Purina foods than with any of those "special diet" foods on the market. Maybe I've just been lucky...but an average lifespan of 15+ years tends to say something. I will say, however, that I watch my dogs VERY closely...much moreso than I used to...for any signs of digestive issues.


I guess I just don't think lifespan is the only thing that should be considered. For instance, if a dog lives 16 years but has chronic dry skin, itchiness, bad teeth, etc throughout that 16 years, what kind of quality of life is that? Maybe your dogs were the exception to the rule, but Sydney had loosish stools and problems with itchiness and a dull coat when she was on Purina One. On Taste of the Wild she just gleams! But anyway, if I absolutely had to feed a grocery store brand (which I hope I never will) I would probably go with Purina One Beyond, as opposed to Old Yeller or 'Ol Roy or some generic.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Sighthounds4me said:


> I see your point. But you are assuming people think this way, or know there actually is a difference in quality of food. When I was growing up, Purina was the end-all-be-all, and that's what we fed. These days, I wouldn't feed Purina to a rat!
> 
> The problem is, so many people think that if a food is AAFCO certified, it's good. They don't realize there is a difference in quality, and that AAFCO certification means nothing. And that the better quality the food, the better the results.
> 
> ...


From what I have seen a lot of people don't really care or beleive that the better foods really are any better. Its kind of the..."well if it wasn't a good food they wouldn't say that it is" type thing. I have told my mom over and over that Iams is crap food and she should get her dogs (like her 46 lb 13 year old beagle) on something better. She always says "well I can't afford that" even though she makes way more than we do. I have even told her about how big of difference there was in Porter's coat, weight, and over all health when we stopped using Iams. She could careless. Iams is cheap and she doesn't have to go out of her way to buy it. Then there are people like my sister that pick quality baised on price. She feeds her cat some brand of food that is about same as Iams as far as ingredients go, but cost more than Blue Buffalo. Of course this all comes back to lack of education and unwillingness to learn on the owners part. 

Hack I know some that is feeding their dog cereal and wonders why he has such awful allergies. This person has said to me when I asked if they will feed their next dog kibble "Uhhh I don't know, I just can't imagen making them eat such boring, awful food. They are so happy with what I feed them" and when I said soemthing feeding dogs crap food they said "well are they happy? That's all that matters". I stand by my comment a long time ago that people "love their dogs to death".


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

TStafford said:


> Hack I know some that is feeding their dog cereal and wonders why he has such awful allergies. This person has said to me when I asked if they will feed their next dog kibble "Uhhh I don't know, I just can't imagen making them eat such boring, awful food. They are so happy with what I feed them" and when I said soemthing feeding dogs crap food they said "well are they happy? That's all that matters". I stand by my comment a long time ago that people "love their dogs to death".


Like...breakfast cereal????

I'd be shocked if that dog doesn't develop diabetes. And I certainly hope he feeds at least some meaty table scraps because cereal has nowhere near the protein a dog needs. So sad.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I won't say that Purina will kill your pets. . .they do a lot of research and their foods do what they say they will. You can do better than Purina but it's not the worst out there. Store brand generic foods make no claims. Their one and only selling point is that they're cheap. Iams claims to be the best, so I don't blame anyone who believes that before they've done their research. If they feed Iams or Purina, I at least know they value their pet to some extent. But going through the store and picking a food on no other basis other than it's the absolutely cheapest food available. . .well. I don't see how it can be said that that person values their pets.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I won't say that Purina will kill your pets. . .they do a lot of research and their foods do what they say they will. You can do better than Purina but it's not the worst out there. Store brand generic foods make no claims. Their one and only selling point is that they're cheap. Iams claims to be the best, so I don't blame anyone who believes that before they've done their research. If they feed Iams or Purina, I at least know they value their pet to some extent. But going through the store and picking a food on no other basis other than it's the absolutely cheapest food available. . .well. I don't see how it can be said that that person values their pets.


I see what you're saying, and for a lot of people I think you're right. But I know I personally looked at the bag of Beneful my parents gave me when I began taking care of Sydney, and saw that the ingredients were very very similar to Meijer's generic brand. The kibble pieces even looks almost identical, with the same shapes and colors (ugh, colored dog food...) so since I thought Beneful was good, I also thought the generic was good and fed it for about a month before I did some research and switched to Purina One, then Whole Earth Farms, etc etc. Idk, I'm just saying there are a lot of ways people come to the conclusion that whatever food is ok to feed their pet.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Willowy said:


> I know this thread is old, but every time someone drags it up I think of this subject--
> 
> Do people REALLY expect their dogs to live long healthy lives on store brand food? I guess I've never seen it that way. . .the people I know who feed their pets store brand don't really care if the pets live or die. They just buy whatever's cheapest so they don't get arrested for not feeding their pets at all. I do feel sorry for the people who did care about their pets but I still don't see how anyone can think that store brand food is even halfway decent. They can't even blame slick marketing (like with Beneful)--the extent of store brand's marketing seems to be "look, this food is really cheap and your pet won't starve". They don't make any claims to be the best, just the cheapest.


Willowy , 
You make a good point and it is well taken , however , not all folks that buy this food for the family members with fur are as well informed as you are.

Case in point: While at my vet I asked some questions about my dogs nutritional needs as one of my ten redbone hounds has a sensitive stomach. My vet told me that he feeds his dog Old Yeller from Kroger and he thrives on it. 

So I tried it and after about three months seven of my ten dogs got sick at the same time. I checked and some Old Yeller food had been recalled but the date codes for recall had been consumed and I had only one bag left with the offending date code and it was mostly empty. 

I like most people who care about the family dogs or cats just want what is good for them. In my case we use dry kibble and many other meats ,veg and oatmeal to feed our rescue dogs the best we can afford and our dogs get top quality food and are very healthy.

So , given that when I tried Old Yeller it was on the advice of my trusted vet I would say many have no idea that they are taking a chance buying a store brand. 

I think your statement is a little strong , however , shows you care as most do about their family members with fur : " the people I know who feed their pets store brand don't really care if the pets live or die. They just buy whatever's cheapest so they don't get arrested for not feeding their pets at all. " 

We could all be better informed and it would be nice to see a recall before the product had been consumed.

We were lucky in that our dogs got sick and refused to eat the Old Yeller food and we made a change that day and all seems to be ok at this time. 

I no longer ask vets for advice on dog food .........................

oldhounddog


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Here are the ingredients of Old Yeller Dog Food. You'd be hard pressed to find a worse food.

*Ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, poultry by-product meal, wheat middlings, animal fat (preserved with BHA), animal digest, brewers rice, salt, *brewers dried yeast, *brewers dried grains, dried whey, propionic acid (a preservative*), choline chloride, calcium carbonate, *rice mill by-product*, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, vitamin A/D3/E/B12 supplement, red 40, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity*), ethylenediamine dihydriodide, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, colbalt carbonate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite

Edited to bold the bad ingredients.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

kafkabeetle said:


> Like...breakfast cereal????
> 
> I'd be shocked if that dog doesn't develop diabetes. And I certainly hope he feeds at least some meaty table scraps because cereal has nowhere near the protein a dog needs. So sad.


Yep. He was getting hot dogs, then i told her that could cause issues...so she put him on lunch meat. Then he stopped eating that and "will only eat cereal" now. What she does is sit out a new kind of food and if he doesn't eat she chases him around the house with it, then if he still doesn't eat she just says he wont touch it. She never waits him out, she just gives him something else. She also feed him half of what ever she's eat (including cake and icecream). So atleast gets some meat.

A lot of people really don't know much, if anything about how and what their pets should eat.


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think it is that people think "I'll feed this so my dog doesn't starve and because it's cheap." I know when we first got Brittany we fed her Ol' Roy Moist and Meaty crap because after all, the stupid food at groceries ALL say complete and balanced. Everyone in my family honestly thought there was no difference in food and it was just people trying to make money off of people dumb enough to fall for it (and I have to say we were at least partially right, some foods, that is exactly what they do). Brittany switched herself off of Ol' Roy by refusing to eat it anymore. When I found out the truth I started paying for Brittany's food out of my money until my mom realized there was a difference. Now Bello and Brittany are both on raw. But I try not to judge everybody because of what they feed. Because I've been in their shoes. 

On a different note we pet sit two dogs that eat Old Yeller. Those dogs stink like crazy, and for the most part don't eat much.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i've said this b/4 and i'll say it again....i feed P.O. and have for around 30 yrs.....along the way i have fallen for the "if you cared about your dog/s enuff you'd put them on a better food" (enter Canidae, Nutro, Chicken Soup, and others) and every time i have gone back to P.O. after their coats went to Hades and their eyes lost their gleam and i had to feed 2x the amount to maintain their weight........no more, unless it's to P.O. Beyond....i'll stay w/ Purina-they're one of the few companies that didn't get massive recalls on their foods (Alpo Selects was the only one i recall)

i am ALWAYS getting compliments on my kids (w/ the exceptions of the switches)


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

tirluc said:


> i've said this b/4 and i'll say it again....i feed P.O. and have for around 30 yrs.....along the way i have fallen for the "if you cared about your dog/s enuff you'd put them on a better food" (enter Canidae, Nutro, Chicken Soup, and others) and every time i have gone back to P.O. after their coats went to Hades and their eyes lost their gleam and i had to feed 2x the amount to maintain their weight........no more, unless it's to P.O. Beyond....i'll stay w/ Purina-they're one of the few companies that didn't get massive recalls on their foods (Alpo Selects was the only one i recall)
> 
> i am ALWAYS getting compliments on my kids (w/ the exceptions of the switches)


IMO there is a big difference between Purina One and Old Yeller. My dog does better on the higher end foods, but I don't personally have any major problem with Purina. Willowy did make the distinction a few times that Purina claims to be good for dogs while OY makes no such claims and yet people still feed it. Not saying I agree with her sentiments entirely, but I don't think she was counting Purina as one of those terrible terrible foods...I don't think any dog could do as well as you describe if they were fed OY.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

No, the dogs I know who are on Purina look pretty good (if they aren't allergic). Even the dogs who eat Ol' Roy (ingredients are identical to Pedigree. I was surprised) don't look too bad. But those on the grocery store/dollar store generic food look terrible. I've never known a dog on grocery store brand who looked halfway decent. Not surprising when you look at the ingredients---like Old Yeller's ingredients---no actual meat! And even the meat by-products are as far down as the 4th ingredient. I saw a dollar store brand with NO meat, not even "meat and bone meal" (OK, and one Beneful formula is like that, too). And some of them aren't even AAFCO certified (I don't think most pet owners know to look for that anyway).

I dunno. I see the people in the store in the pet food aisle, and the kid says "hey, mom, this one's the cheapest!" and she immediately picks it up. . .I just don't think Fido's care is considered important in that home.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

luvntzus said:


> Here are the ingredients of Old Yeller Dog Food. You'd be hard pressed to find a worse food.
> 
> *Ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, soybean meal, poultry by-product meal, wheat middlings, animal fat (preserved with BHA), animal digest, brewers rice, salt, *brewers dried yeast, *brewers dried grains, dried whey, propionic acid (a preservative*), choline chloride, calcium carbonate, *rice mill by-product*, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, vitamin A/D3/E/B12 supplement, red 40, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity*), ethylenediamine dihydriodide, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, colbalt carbonate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite
> 
> Edited to bold the bad ingredients.


GAWDZ, that makes me want to puke!! UCK!!!!! If only my boys knew how lucky they are!!! :wink:


----------



## Midnight351 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ha , this is weird as I went to Fred Meyer last week just to look around as I've never been in one and I went down the pet supply aisle and saw this food, if you want to call it that. I thought OMG really now? Would someone actually feed this stuff? I looked at the ingredients and was apalled as I couldn't identify one meat product in the whole thing. I think I found a food worse that Ol Roy. As to the purina one, I used to feed that many moons ago when I first got my dog and was still searching for a good food. He did ok I guess but then developed severe allergies and a flaky dry coat. I switched to Innova and Ca naturals and he did a lot better and was on that for most of his life. I then tried switching because of the whole P and G thing, and I went with Merricks Cowboy cookout. My dog loves the canned foods and so i thought the dry would be good. Not so! He got dry and flaky again and looked like crap blowing his coat and actually thinning in spots. I thought screw this and went to grain free and got acana Pacifica. He is 11 yo so I was a little leery of the even higher protein in Orijen although he likes the senior orijen. My god, he looks amazing. A month and a half on Acana Pacifica and his coat is thicker, no longer flaky and has a shine that he would only get for two days after a bath. and he hasn't had a bath in the time he has been on the Acana. I am sold! It may cost a little more than even Innova or merricks, but he eats less, his stools are the best they have ever been and he acts like a puppy again. He still has some signs of aging, as he is an 11 yo shepherd husky mix, but people can't believe he is 11 when they ask on our walks. I guess in the end what I am trying to say, is that most of the dog foods out there will allow your dog to survive barring no nasties get into the food causing massive organ failure like in the recalls, but if you feed a food that is designed with you dog in mind aka grain free or raw, that is how your dog is going to thrive. Personally, I would rather my dog thrive on a great food. If only I did this 11 years ago.


----------



## angelmommy5907 (Jun 25, 2011)

i am sorry that you have lost your friend, the dog food can be the answer and it couldnt be at the same time, i went to school for 2.5 yrs for vet tech, each dog digestive system is different so some dogs may not agree to one food that another does, i had a client with 4 dogs each had to have different foods which i am sure made a pain in the butt for feeding time, i have 3 dogs an english mastiff who is 4 and chow shep who is 3 and a chow shep who is 13. all of them eat old yeller i have gotten benefiel because of the age of my mastiff and my old girl and they literally would rather starve then eat it. i have had no health problems other then age with my dogs either, yes old yeller is a disney brand and it is only in kibble, did you feed your dog table scraps or such as well. A lot of people blame the food for health problems one lady i knew blamed purina for their dog getting bloat and dieing and i tried to explain to her how bloat happens but she wasn't having it. i am not saying you or your vet are wrong at all but when we loose a loved one suddenly weather it be a furry one or a non furry one we look to put blame on anyone or anything


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ol' Yeller at the time was proven to be contaminated with aflatoxin. So it definitely was the cause of the dogs' deaths.


----------



## angelmommy5907 (Jun 25, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Ol' Yeller at the time was proven to be contaminated with aflatoxin. So it definitely was the cause of the dogs' deaths.


your right it was recalled and i forgot about that recall i am so sorry, i remember the day i got that phone call, the cat food and dog food was contaminated, i freaked out i just bought a 50# bag my fur babies had a bowl each out of it but they didnt get sick thankfully, i went to kroger and exchanged it for benfiel figuring they will eat it, plus it would be easier on my mastiff( dehboe) tummy he was on medication for coccidia and whip worm because the people that had him before me never took him to a vet. well thats when i found out they rather starve or steal food from the kids which they never do then eat benefiel


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, Beneful is pretty awful stuff, too. Probably worse than Old Yeller. It's better to give dogs something with actual meat in it.


----------



## angelmommy5907 (Jun 25, 2011)

dehboe was supposed to be on a more sensitive diet due to the meds for the coccida and whip worm his tummy was already being torn up. and reggie cant have so much protien in it cause she is so old and sick the vet gave us a whole list of stuff she shouldnt have cause of her ailments and brutus well we call him the garbage disposal cause that boy can and will eat almost anything but certain dog food, i think cause when we got him we got him to grow up with our 8 month old daughter we got him at 8 weeks old from the humane society and he got used to ya know sitting under the high chair when she got older and all that.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

angelmommy5907 said:


> dehboe was supposed to be on a more sensitive diet due to the meds for the coccida and whip worm his tummy was already being torn up. and reggie cant have so much protien in it cause she is so old and sick the vet gave us a whole list of stuff she shouldnt have cause of her ailments and brutus well we call him the garbage disposal cause that boy can and will eat almost anything but certain dog food, i think cause when we got him we got him to grow up with our 8 month old daughter we got him at 8 weeks old from the humane society and he got used to ya know sitting under the high chair when she got older and all that.


There's so much bad stuff in Old Yeller and they do OK with that? I would think that sensitive and sick dogs would have trouble with such a low-quality food.


----------



## Mary_mcgrew (Oct 30, 2011)

momtoanangel74 said:


> Anyone else having problems with Old Yeller? As I am sure most of you have read our oldest Doberman died almost a week ago after she was in complete renal failure. She was eating Old Yeller and canned Pet Pride. I have heard from a few others in the same situation with Old Yeller, but I would like to hear from everyone who used it.
> 
> I am trying to contact the FDA, still haven't received a call back as of yet. I will keep calling till I get through. I have the blood results back from the lab, which shows renal failure.
> 
> The Old Yeller food will never make it to the recall list if people don't speak up and report it.






We Buy several different feeds, we buy Alpo for out indoor dogs, kit n kaboodles for our cats, and old yeller for our outdoor dogs, Every time we refill we have to keep out Old yeller outside cause it comes full of roaches, none of the others have any roaches in them, maybe the reason it is killing animals might be because there are roach traps in the warehouses and the killing solution gets on the roaches. And ends up in out dog food dishes. I can only speculate hope this helps, but I know I'm not buying old yeller again. Now we also have to fight off roaches over dog food. Hope this helps.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Mary_mcgrew said:


> We Buy several different feeds, we buy Alpo for out indoor dogs, kit n kaboodles for our cats, and old yeller for our outdoor dogs, Every time we refill *we have to keep out Old yeller outside cause it comes full of roaches*, none of the others have any roaches in them, maybe the reason it is killing animals might be because there are roach traps in the warehouses and the killing solution gets on the roaches. And ends up in out dog food dishes. I can only speculate hope this helps, but I know I'm not buying old yeller again. Now we also have to fight off roaches over dog food. Hope this helps.


So why in the world do you buy it!?


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Mary_mcgrew said:


> but I know I'm not buying old yeller again.



Good for you and Good Luck with your dogs.............

Best , oldhound


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/old-yeller-dog-food/

gah. In addition to reasons to recall it - how about that it is an incredibly poor quality food to expect a dog to exist on?


----------

